
Arch Linux 2008.06: Overlord - jlhamilton
http://celettu.wordpress.com/2008/06/25/arch-linux-200806-overlord/
======
PieSquared
I love configuring things and messing with hardware options and such in my
free time! How is this better than Ubuntu? (Other than the incredible learning
experience you'd get from installing this a few times)

